# I have a question for you hunter's out there!



## Trinity

What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.

I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!


----------



## dilloduck

khafley said:
			
		

> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!



A trophy is a sign of accomplishment and helps remind people of good times--It usually has much more meaning to the person who did the deed than passers by.


----------



## no1tovote4

khafley said:
			
		

> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!




You should relegate his trophies to a specific room of the house.  Anyway he collects them to be able to prove the stories as well as to remember the victory.


----------



## Mr. P

I think game trophies are stupid. Most women hate em and it's expensive as hell
to have something mounted...What's the point, Proof?..Well heck, a $10 disposable camera will do that.
IMO, it's nothing more than an ego thing...Ole bubba can stand around with the other bubbas, scratch his nuts, crack a beer and say, "yep I kilt it, aren't I da man"? Then ya have the meek lil accountant that takes a 
guided trip to Alaska an shoots a bear. Has it mounted and on display to prove what a "MAN" he really is!
That's the way I see it.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think game trophies are stupid. Most women hate em and it's expensive as hell
> to have something mounted...What's the point, Proof?..Well heck, a $10 disposable camera will do that.
> IMO, it's nothing more than an ego thing...Ole bubba can stand around with the other bubbas, scratch his nuts, crack a beer and say, "yep I kilt it, aren't I da man"? Then ya have the meek lil accountant that takes a
> guided trip to Alaska an shoots a bear. Has it mounted and on display to prove what a "MAN" he really is!
> That's the way I see it.



So all you trophies are in the kitchen mr. P ?


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> So all you trophies are in the kitchen mr. P ?


Nahhh...The few I have are from little league baseball and competitive shooting, made from metal and wood. 
Yes, I did hunt and I still fish...But even if I took a "trophy" Trout or Bass, I'd turn it loose, after the photo of course.


----------



## Trinity

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think game trophies are stupid. Most women hate em and it's expensive as hell
> to have something mounted...What's the point, Proof?..Well heck, a $10 disposable camera will do that.
> IMO, it's nothing more than an ego thing...Ole bubba can stand around with the other bubbas, scratch his nuts, crack a beer and say, "yep I kilt it, aren't I da man"? Then ya have the meek lil accountant that takes a
> guided trip to Alaska an shoots a bear. Has it mounted and on display to prove what a "MAN" he really is!
> That's the way I see it.




 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: My thoughts exactly!!!!!


----------



## Huckleburry

I think trophies are kinda stupid and pretty ugly and I hunt alot. The camera is always a better way to go. As for the act of hunting...It is fucking exciting and damn near impossible to explain to folks who have never done it.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Nahhh...The few I have are from little league baseball and competitive shooting, made from metal and wood.
> Yes, I did hunt and I still fish...But even if I took a "trophy" Trout or Bass, I'd turn it loose, after the photo of course.



You got something against eating em ?


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> You got something against eating em ?


Well YEAHHHHHHH...ever bite down on a piece of metal or wood? Geezzzzzzz...


----------



## OCA

Anybody who doesn't hunt cannot possibly ever understand the feeling of cameraderie, of getting back to basics that one gets when out in the field. Now I personally don't hunt big game but I can see the reason why people mount trophies, hell most of the time they aren't even trophies but an accomplishment that they want to remember. It reminds them of a simpler time.


----------



## Mr. P

OCA...Bubba says, BS..
He says if it were just to remind us of a simpler time, he'd have Billy Jeans' ass mounted on the wall.  

It's ego..and that's what Bubba said, while he scatched his nuts and cracked his beer.


----------



## OCA

Mr. P said:
			
		

> OCA...Bubba says, BS..
> He says if it were just to remind us of a simpler time, he'd have Billy Jeans' ass mounted on the wall.
> 
> It's ego..and that's what Bubba said, while he scatched his nuts and cracked his beer.



Could be in some cases, in others maybe not. This is one of those topics to where if you aren't a participant its impossible to explain.


----------



## manu1959

khafley said:
			
		

> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!



they can't mount their penis on the wall so the dead whatever will have to do


----------



## Zhukov

khafley said:
			
		

> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall?




I don't really understand that either.  

I've never gone hunting, but if I did I'd shoot the thing in the head and then eat it.


----------



## Mr. P

OCA said:
			
		

> Could be in some cases, in others maybe not. This is one of those topics to where if you aren't a participant its impossible to explain.


Been one, am one (participant). 
I was just never insecure enough in myself to have something mounted, just to support my ego.
Just to say, "yep, there she is, ain't she a beauty"?
I do understand it very well. I just don't understand it. Bubba says that makes sense.


----------



## OCA

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Been one, am one (participant).
> I was just never insecure enough in myself to have something mounted, just to support my ego.
> Just to say, "yep, there she is, ain't she a beauty"?
> I do understand it very well. I just don't understand it. Bubba says that makes sense.



Like I said i'm not a big game hunter, just birds and i'd rather eat them than mount them but I guarantee you if I took a Boone and Crockett buck i'd mount that bastard in a heartbeat. I agree I don't see the sense though in just mounting to mount something, "hey look at this 4 point I got" LMFAO!


----------



## JOKER96BRAVO

khafley said:
			
		

> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!


I can answer this in a strange way...
It's kind of the same concept as women who get fake bewbs, not for their 
man, but for them. My wife has great boobs and I tell her I'm very happy with 
them, yet she still wants that trophy rack....


----------



## Mr. P

OCA said:
			
		

> Like I said i'm not a big game hunter, just birds and i'd rather eat them than mount them but I guarantee you if I took a Boone and Crockett buck i'd mount that bastard in a heartbeat. I agree I don't see the sense though in just mounting to mount something, "hey look at this 4 point I got" LMFAO!



 4 point? :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:
 I love quail..haven't been in years.
Dove are fun too.


----------



## dilloduck

Sorry Khafley--- I guess it IS just a guy thing

oh ya--and something that museums of natural history do all over the world, much to the pleasure of millions of visitors a year.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Sorry Khafley--- I guess it IS just a guy thing
> 
> oh ya--and something that museums of natural history do all over the world, much to the pleasure of millions of visitors a year.


I hear Dillo scratchin all the way over here in Georgia.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I hear Dillo scratchin all the way over here in Georgia.


No point in throwing away perfectly good animal parts


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> No point in throwing away perfectly good animal parts


Well, ya got a point...The meat processing plants don't...
Can we say hamburger, sausage, pet food...etc.?


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Well, ya got a point...The meat processing plants don't...
> Can we say hamburger, sausage, pet food...etc.?



damn straight--waste not want not

and Taxidermy is quite the art form whether you approve of it or not.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn straight--waste not want not
> 
> and Taxidermy is quite the art form whether you approve of it or not.


Oh it's not Taxidermy I have a problem with..really I don't have a problem with any of it..I just see it for what it is. A male macho, look at what I killed thing.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh it's not Taxidermy I have a problem with..really I don't have a problem with any of it..I just see it for what it is. A male macho, look at what I killed thing.



Male pride IS becoming so un-PC.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Male pride IS becoming so un-PC.


Getting the feeling that Dillo has 6 or more Trophies on his wall.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Getting the feeling that Dillo has 6 or more Trophies on his wall.



LOL getting the feeling that P stands for PETA :teeth:


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LOL getting the feeling that P stands for PETA :teeth:


Oh, come on..just cuz I think it's silly to mount an animal and hang it on the wall...Pleeeezzzzzzeeee..
This isn't about the animal. It's about MEN. Real Men! You know the ones. The ones that feel good
with their kill hanging around them..Like I said, I think it's just an ego thing. A reminder of
how great I was that day, how I triumphed over nature. It's simple really. Yeah, it's ego alright.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Oh, come on..just cuz I think it's silly to mount an animal and hang it on the wall...Pleeeezzzzzzeeee..
> This isn't about the animal. It's about MEN. Real Men! You know the ones. The ones that feel good
> with their kill hanging around them..Like I said, I think it's just an ego thing. A reminder of
> how great I was that day, how I triumphed over nature. It's simple really. Yeah, it's ego alright.



It's male pride----damn has that been taken away too? Maybe this is what Joz is talking about


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> It's male pride----damn has that been taken away too? Maybe this is what Joz is talking about


Male pride? I can kill something and mount it, is male pride? Boy, I don't get it. But I think to many, that's exactly what it is..."I'm a man, cuz see..I killed it..look".
Is that Male pride? I hope not.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Male pride? I can kill something and mount it, is male pride? Boy, I don't get it. But I think to many, that's exactly what it is..."I'm a man, cuz see..I killed it..look".
> Is that Male pride? I hope not.



I guess you have no idea the skill that some people use to accomplish this.

You can fry up some venison and brag a bit about it too I bet !


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I guess you have no idea the skill that some people use to accomplish this.
> 
> You can fry up some venison and brag a bit about it too I bet !


Skill? Oh, you think I don't know? You missed my post when I said I am a participant I guess.
I understand very well what's involved..that has nothing to do with display of the kill,
that's all EGO.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Skill? Oh, you think I don't know? You missed my post when I said I am a participant I guess.
> I understand very well what's involved..that has nothing to do with display of the kill,
> that's all EGO.



Of course it is---my problem is that you denegrate male ego. It appears to be the trend for awhile that I'm a bit uncomfortable with .When a man busts his ass and buys a new vehicle that he is proud of certain crowds denounced this action as "the guy obviously has to feed his ego" .Seems like self esteem is pretty much reserved for those who are not adult white males.
If you are referring to a spiritual concept with the goal minimizing ones sense of self as an act of purifying or obedience, that's a different matter in my book where no one is really guiltless enough to throw stones.


----------



## Shattered

I asked my brother this question.  He hunts.. He's got heads & skins galore (yech!).

He says that the actual "proof" of victory is more believable than pictures, which apparently, you can buy almost anywhere.  The heads/skins are more "imposing" than a few pics laying around in a box.

Sounds most definitely ego to me..  After all, you're shooting an innocent animal with a huge gun..  It's not like the animal ever had a fighting chance at that point anyway.

Why not make it fair to the animal?  Chase him down, and take him out with a knife...  At least then, if you manage to come out the victor, you have something to be proud *of*...


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I asked my brother this question.  He hunts.. He's got heads & skins galore (yech!).
> 
> He says that the actual "proof" of victory is more believable than pictures, which apparently, you can buy almost anywhere.  The heads/skins are more "imposing" than a few pics laying around in a box.
> 
> Sounds most definitely ego to me..  After all, you're shooting an innocent animal with a huge gun..  It's not like the animal ever had a fighting chance at that point anyway.
> 
> Why not make it fair to the animal?  Chase him down, and take him out with a knife...  At least then, if you manage to come out the victor, you have something to be proud *of*...



and this would make people say " wow--that's impressive" ? I doubt it---it would still be tossed aside as a man selfishly feeding his ego


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> and this would make people say " wow--that's impressive" ? I doubt it---it would still be tossed aside as a man selfishly feeding his ego



*shrug*  I know if someone told me they took out a 10 point buck with a bowie knife, I'd be less apt to roll my eyes, and say "yeah - like the poor thing ever had a chance anyway.", since, at that point, it does.

There are a LOT of things *everyone* (men and women alike) do stictly for ego.  I think hunting with a giant gun happens to be one of them.

I think pride is based on more personal accomplishments...but that's just me.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> *shrug*  I know if someone told me they took out a 10 point buck with a bowie knife, I'd be less apt to roll my eyes, and say "yeah - like the poor thing ever had a chance anyway.", since, at that point, it does.
> 
> There are a LOT of things *everyone* (men and women alike) do stictly for ego.  I think hunting with a giant gun happens to be one of them.
> 
> I think pride is based on more personal accomplishments...but that's just me.



If someone tells you he killed a 10 point buck with a bowie knife you better ask him what barbwire fence it was stuck in. Explain the difference between "personal accomplishments" and hunting.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> If someone tells you he killed a 10 point buck with a bowie knife you better ask him what barbwire fence it was stuck in. Explain the difference between "personal accomplishments" and hunting.



Let's see...  I'll use me as an example..  For as far back as I can remember, every single person in my family is an alcoholic, non-working, useless drain on society.  It would have been easy as hell for me to follow that path, because it's what I grew up knowing.. Free money, booze, drugs, free (mostly) housing, no responsibilities...

Instead, I decided I didn't want that, so I walked away from it... completely.  Haven't seen/talked to them in over 20 years.

They're living welfare/general assistance check to welfare/general assistance check.  I have a very well paying job.

They're living in government assisted housing (or so I assume), I just bought a new house I'm *very* proud of, in a really nice neighborhood.

They're considered poverty level.  I pushed *myself* up to "upper middle class".

Basically, I started from nothing, and worked my way up to what I wanted. I did it myself, with nothing handed to me.  To me, that's a personal accomplishment.  It's not one I brag about, and it's not one I talk about (this being an exception because you asked).  But, it's something I feel *inside*, when I look around me, and just reflect on what I see.

Hunting?  The deer doesn't have a change of surviving a bullet to the head any more than you do.  You're hiding in a tree, silently waiting for it to come to you, so you can ping it off from a hidden spot off the ground.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Let's see...  I'll use me as an example..  For as far back as I can remember, every single person in my family is an alcoholic, non-working, useless drain on society.  It would have been easy as hell for me to follow that path, because it's what I grew up knowing.. Free money, booze, drugs, free (mostly) housing, no responsibilities...
> 
> Instead, I decided I didn't want that, so I walked away from it... completely.  Haven't seen/talked to them in over 20 years.
> 
> They're living welfare/general assistance check to welfare/general assistance check.  I have a very well paying job.
> 
> They're living in government assisted housing (or so I assume), I just bought a new house I'm *very* proud of, in a really nice neighborhood.
> 
> They're considered poverty level.  I pushed *myself* up to "upper middle class".
> 
> Basically, I started from nothing, and worked my way up to what I wanted. I did it myself, with nothing handed to me.  To me, that's a personal accomplishment.  It's not one I brag about, and it's not one I talk about (this being an exception because you asked).  But, it's something I feel *inside*, when I look around me, and just reflect on what I see.
> 
> Hunting?  The deer doesn't have a change of surviving a bullet to the head any more than you do.  You're hiding in a tree, silently waiting for it to come to you, so you can ping it off from a hidden spot off the ground.



Congratultions on your achievements. They are truly worthy of praise however, no one said hunting was an equally laudable achievement. I'll ignore your minimization of the DIFFERENT skills ( bow and arrow etc.) used in hunting but how do you know that hunting was this mans ONLY achievement. Khafley was sick of seeing them hanging on the wall. Now it has been turned into a pathetic thing men do to brag about themselves and that they have somehow "taken advantage" of poor pitiful nature to puff up their ego. Don't even get me started on the other things people to puff up their egos. This is an obvious attack on males that apparently is getting quite popular here.


----------



## Mr. P

Shattered said:
			
		

> ....
> 
> There are a LOT of things *everyone* (men and women alike) do stictly for ego.  I think hunting with a giant gun happens to be one of them....


I have nothing against hunting, it serves an important place in wild animal conservation.
The "big" gun is simply for a rapid humane dispatch and size is mandatory for certain game, not for ego.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> .... This is an obvious attack on males that apparently is getting quite popular here.


Dillo, I think you're reading way to much into this thread.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Congratultions on your achievements. They are truly worthy of praise however, no one said hunting was an equally laudable achievement. I'll ignore your minimization of the DIFFERENT skills ( bow and arrow etc.) used in hunting but how do you know that hunting was this mans ONLY achievement. Khafley was sick of seeing them hanging on the wall. Now it has been turned into a pathetic thing men do to brag about themselves and that they have somehow "taken advantage" of poor pitiful nature to puff up their ego. Don't even get me started on the other things people to puff up their egos. This is an obvious attack on males that apparently is getting quite popular here.



Bow and arrow hunting (IMO) is deserving of more "praise and awe" than rifle hunting.  It just didn't pop into my mind, altho my brother does that as well..  Sorry.

An attack on males?  Did I not just say that men and women alike (all people) do plenty to puff up their own egos?  I am in no way "attacking" anyone - hunting isn't my thing, and it certainly doesn't impress me.  Like Khafley, I'd rather see them in my back yard than hanging on my wall.

Women use makeup and clothes to puff up their egos.  Why?  Not because they *need* them, but because it makes them look good, and makes people take notice.  Therefore, they're willing to spend ricidulous amounts of money they don't need to to get that feeling..  I don't consider that to be personal pride - I consider that to be personal ego.  I'm guilty.

What exactly do you sound so sore about?  She asked a direct question, and received several direct answers.  Your opinion happens to be different than the next persons, and I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bow and arrow hunting (IMO) is deserving of more "praise and awe" than rifle hunting.  It just didn't pop into my mind, altho my brother does that as well..  Sorry.
> 
> An attack on males?  Did I not just say that men and women alike (all people) do plenty to puff up their own egos?  I am in no way "attacking" anyone - hunting isn't my thing, and it certainly doesn't impress me.  Like Khafley, I'd rather see them in my back yard than hanging on my wall.
> 
> Women use makeup and clothes to puff up their egos.  Why?  Not because they *need* them, but because it makes them look good, and makes people take notice.  Therefore, they're willing to spend ricidulous amounts of money they don't need to to get that feeling..  I don't consider that to be personal pride - I consider that to be personal ego.  I'm guilty.
> 
> What exactly do you sound so sore about?  She asked a direct question, and received several direct answers.  Your opinion happens to be different than the next persons, and I don't see anything wrong with that.




Just defending a males right to be proud of his accomplishments without it being turned into some sick thing he does to puff up his ego. If you painted a picture that you were quite proud of and hung it on a wall I would not likely tell you it was disgusting even if I thought it was. YOU worked on it--it means something to YOU--why would I trash what YOU were proud of?


----------



## Shattered

It's not being trashed, no matter how you want to misinterpret it.  It's more of a "it's not for me, and this is what I think of it only because you asked" thing.  It's still your personal thing, and nobody is trying to take it away from you.

You're not going to find too many women that are all gungho on the whole hunting/hanging dead heads over the mantle thing.

Personally, all that shit creeps me out.  There's a 5-star restaurant here called Christine's (or something like that) that I've been dying to try, because they have outstanding food..  I can't make it past the front door, because of all the stuffed carcasses as soon as you hit the entry way...  That's my thing.  It in no way should diminish what makes someone *ELSE* happy.


----------



## Shattered

I gotta run..  Work calls.  Have a nice day...  Nothing I said was meant to be offensive...


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Dillo, I think you're reading way to much into this thread.



I'm reading EXACTLY what has been posted--having an animal trophy has been called stupid and "just" something men do to build up their EGOS.
I happen to disagree with BOTH of those assessments ! In fact you've had quite the time mocking all the "bubbas".


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I'm reading EXACTLY what has been posted--having an animal trophy has been called stupid and "just" something men do to build up their EGOS.
> I happen to disagree with BOTH of those assessments ! In fact you've had quite the time mocking all the "bubbas".



Fine we disagree. As far as Bubba, he likes the attention, it builds his Ego.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> Fine we disagree. As far as Bubba, he likes the attention, it builds his Ego.



Thats fine Mr. P----lets just not throw ALL men in the Bubba tank. It's a shitty sterotype to encourage.


----------



## remie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Thats fine Mr. P----lets just not throw ALL men in the Bubba tank. It's a shitty sterotype to encourage.



Hey dilloduck

Sorry I came across this thread after the discussion seems to have ended.  Couple of things:

1 I used to be insulted by being called Bubba but now I just laugh because if that is the worst thing someone can come up with they arent worth my time worrying about them.  

2 It is not an ego thing as Mr. P would have everyone believe.  My love of hunting and fishing has from time to time allowed me to find a very special speciman of a particular species and yes I have had them mounted.  It is not an ego thing, rather an appreciation of the beauty that nature blesses us with.  In all my many outings with rod or gun the "trophys" I have taken are few and far between.  That is what makes them special. That is not to say that all game I have taken are not trophys in their own way.  I choose to honor some by consumption and some by taxidermy.  My "bubette" wife killed the most beautiful drake red head duck last year I have ever seen and she chose to put it on the wall rather than in the freezer for consumption.  Her choice and I was delighted.

3  Trophys come in many forms.  A trophy wife, that nice big house, that new car and any number of posessions that one may have.  I guess the fact that we choose to bring nature and a rod or gun into the mix makes it a problem for some.  Their problem not mine.  

I could go on but I think I have made clear my stance.  Besides I just got the urge to  go get my shotgun and go kill something.  All the best to you Dillo.


----------



## Mr. P

remie said:
			
		

> 2 It is not an ego thing as Mr. P would have everyone believe.



I think it is for most, not all.


----------



## dilloduck

Mr. P said:
			
		

> I think it is for most, not all.



and doing things for ego gratification ( AKA self-esteem) is a bad thing?


----------



## Trinity

manu1959 said:
			
		

> they can't mount their penis on the wall so the dead whatever will have to do


 




 :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao:  :rotflmao: 




oh my god I haven't laughed so hard in I don't know how long!!


----------



## Trinity

JOKER96BRAVO said:
			
		

> I can answer this in a strange way...
> It's kind of the same concept as women who get fake bewbs, not for their
> man, but for them. My wife has great boobs and I tell her I'm very happy with
> them, yet she still wants that trophy rack....




well that still doesn't make sense. because I am one of those women, who has NO desire for a boob job.   


There we go with the ego thing again, woo look at me how big my boobs are!LOL


----------



## Trinity

Shattered said:
			
		

> I asked my brother this question.  He hunts.. He's got heads & skins galore (yech!).
> 
> He says that the actual "proof" of victory is more believable than pictures, which apparently, you can buy almost anywhere.  The heads/skins are more "imposing" than a few pics laying around in a box.
> 
> Sounds most definitely ego to me..  After all, you're shooting an innocent animal with a huge gun..  It's not like the animal ever had a fighting chance at that point anyway.
> 
> Why not make it fair to the animal?  Chase him down, and take him out with a knife...  At least then, if you manage to come out the victor, you have something to be proud *of*...




Have to say I agree!  

However I have also noticed you can buy somebody else's mounts on Ebay!


----------



## Johnney

its like getting a trophy for anything other sport.  you do good in it and you get a trophy.  
its an adrenilaine(sp?) rush to take a huge deer, elk or whatever your hunting.  they arent exactly easy to hunt thats for sure.  turkey has to be the worst one to hunt.  you have to be extremley smart to get them.


----------



## dilloduck

> Sounds most definitely ego to me..  After all, you're shooting an innocent animal with a huge gun..  It's not like the animal ever had a fighting chance at that point anyway.



You'd be suprised how well nature does in evading men. Many return with empty handed inspite of the technological advantages they have. Sounds more like some people here simply disapprove of hunting in general but if MEN do it, they should be embarassed and feel guilty about it.


----------



## Johnney

dilloduck said:
			
		

> You'd be suprised how well nature does in evading men. <b>Many return with empty handed inspite of the technological advantages they have.</b> Sounds more like some people here simply disapprove of hunting in general but if MEN do it, they should be embarassed and feel guilty about it.


pst 2 years oin a row for turkey!  i can see them, i can hear them, but try to call them in...way different story!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> You'd be suprised how well nature does in evading men. Many return with empty handed inspite of the technological advantages they have. Sounds more like some people here simply disapprove of hunting in general but if MEN do it, they should be embarassed and feel guilty about it.



Come on..  Where are you coming up with all this "male bashing" and "male hatred"?  Don't you think you're overreacting just a *little* bit?  Christ..  Think about how you (collective) act when we're (women) PMSing...  You talk about us to your friends, you make snide comments you think we can't hear, every time something happens to be wrong, it's automatically "that time of the month again"..  You, yourself are guilty.

My brother is the only person I know that hunts.. He's the one that *told* me it's an ego thing..  So, it's basically right from the horses mouth, and he's hardly embarrassed, and if he felt so damned guilty, he certainly wouldn't be going every year.

It goes both ways, toots.  Why are you, specifically, taking this so hard?  Nobody else seems to be.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Come on..  Where are you coming up with all this "male bashing" and "male hatred"?  Don't you think you're overreacting just a *little* bit?  Christ..  Think about how you (collective) act when we're (women) PMSing...  You talk about us to your friends, you make snide comments you think we can't hear, every time something happens to be wrong, it's automatically "that time of the month again"..  You, yourself are guilty.
> 
> My brother is the only person I know that hunts.. He's the one that *told* me it's an ego thing..  So, it's basically right from the horses mouth, and he's hardly embarrassed, and if he felt so damned guilty, he certainly wouldn't be going every year.
> 
> It goes both ways, toots.  Why are you, specifically, taking this so hard?  Nobody else seems to be.



 Read the thread ,toots .   Count the number of times that men who hunt are mocked and accused of HAVING to do it to prove their maleness. Show me anywhere on this thread where I have mocked women because they were on their period. It's not the sort of thing I resort to. You know ONE person who hunts and base your entire opinion on his opinion on hunting. 

So are you against hunting those poor innocent animals or not ? I'm merely defending hunting and fishing as an activity that is NOT soley an experience men engage in to prove thier manliness to others as many have suggested. Do you have any idea how many women hunt and fish ? Are they all lesbians trying to prove their manliness too?


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Read the thread ,toots .   Count the number of times that men who hunt are mocked and accused of HAVING to do it to prove their maleness. Show me anywhere on this thread where I have mocked women because they were on their period. It's not the sort of thing I resort to. You know ONE person who hunts and base your entire opinion on his opinion on hunting.
> 
> So are you against hunting those poor innocent animals or not ? I'm merely defending hunting and fishing as an activity that is NOT soley an experience men engage in to prove thier manliness to others as many have suggested. Do you have any idea how many women hunt and fish ? Are they all lesbians trying to prove their manliness too?



I disagree with hunting for sport.  In fact, when my brother went hunting, and my neice was a toddler, and just learning to talk, I taught her to say "When I grow up, I'm going to be a vegetarian." just for kicks.  He goes.. He kills..  He gets all this meat, and his first concern is mounting the damn head.. The meat ends up in MY extra freezer, waiting for him to eat it, until it gets thrown out.  

Did I ever ONCE say ALL men are guilty of this?  No.

I do not disagree with hunting if you eat what you kill.  My gripe with it is hides and heads all over the place.  How you've managed to twist that in to some hatred of males is completely beyond me, but hey..whatever ticks your clock.

I


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> I disagree with hunting for sport.  In fact, when my brother went hunting, and my neice was a toddler, and just learning to talk, I taught her to say "When I grow up, I'm going to be a vegetarian." just for kicks.  He goes.. He kills..  He gets all this meat, and his first concern is mounting the damn head.. The meat ends up in MY extra freezer, waiting for him to eat it, until it gets thrown out.
> 
> Did I ever ONCE say ALL men are guilty of this?  No.
> 
> I do not disagree with hunting if you eat what you kill.  My gripe with it is hides and heads all over the place.  How you've managed to twist that in to some hatred of males is completely beyond me, but hey..whatever ticks your clock.
> 
> I



where did I ever say anything about this being hatred ?

perhaps you need to reread my post


----------



## Shattered

This is one of your comments:

_Now it has been turned into a *pathetic* thing men do to brag about themselves and that they have somehow *"taken advantage" of poor pitiful nature to puff up their ego.* Don't even get me started on the other things people to puff up their egos. *This is an obvious attack on males that apparently is getting quite popular here.*_

There is an entire string of comments like these which sound remarkably like accusations of male-hatred, male bashing, and a complete disregard for everything important to a man.  Hell..  I have a freakin problem with HEADS hanging on a wall..  That's IT.

Could it be that maybe now I'm taking your comments as far out of context as you seem to be taking ours (womens)?


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> This is one of your comments:
> 
> _Now it has been turned into a *pathetic* thing men do to brag about themselves and that they have somehow *"taken advantage" of poor pitiful nature to puff up their ego.* Don't even get me started on the other things people to puff up their egos. *This is an obvious attack on males that apparently is getting quite popular here.*_
> 
> There is an entire string of comments like these which sound remarkably like accusations of male-hatred, male bashing, and a complete disregard for everything important to a man.  Hell..  I have a freakin problem with HEADS hanging on a wall..  That's IT.
> 
> Could it be that maybe now I'm taking your comments as far out of context as you seem to be taking ours (womens)?




Women haven't been the only ones on this post that decribe hunters as  men who go out and shoot animals ONLY to sastisfy their egos. It has even been stated that men do it because they can't hang their penises on the wall. I merely think that these attitudes don't just arise out of a vacuum, they incorrectly define the majority of people who hunt and are ignorant of the facts. Khafley asked for an explaination and got mine. Now I'm merely defending it against comments from people who don't even hunt. Your right ! Having a problem with taxidermy mounts is YOUR problem. Don't blame the folks who put em there to rationalize your feelings.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Women haven't been the only ones on this post that decribe hunters as  men who go out and shoot animals ONLY to sastisfy their egos. It has even been stated that men do it because they can't hang their penises on the wall. I merely think that these attitudes don't just arise out of a vacuum, they incorrectly define the majority of people who hunt and are ignorant of the facts. *Khafley asked for an explaination and got mine.* Now I'm merely defending it against comments from people who don't even hunt. *Your right ! Having a problem with taxidermy mounts is YOUR problem. Don't blame the folks who put em there to rationalize your feelings.*



My feelings on taxidermy aren't a problem.  My husband *who doesn't hunt* is good with them..  My brother *who does hunt* is good with them..  In fact, you seem to be the only person that has a serious problem with my vocalizing them on a public thread, on a public board, in response to a question another member asked.  You've managed to take them, and twist them around with even more precision than anything I've seen in a long time.

Even *I* know Manu's 'penis' comment was a joke.  You know it, too..  I think you're just so wrapped up in defending what you *think* you need to defend now that you're now too far away to see the humor in anything anymore.

Don't you see that you're the only person that actually sounds *angry*?

As for Khafley, it sounds like you think that your explanation is the only important one, or the only one she's entitled to; that the rest of us who may disagree, or have a different view are insignificant, or have purposely set out to attack you.

Not so in either case.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> My feelings on taxidermy aren't a problem.  My husband *who doesn't hunt* is good with them..  My brother *who does hunt* is good with them..  In fact, you seem to be the only person that has a serious problem with my vocalizing them on a public thread, on a public board, in response to a question another member asked.  You've managed to take them, and twist them around with even more precision than anything I've seen in a long time.
> 
> Even *I* know Manu's 'penis' comment was a joke.  You know it, too..  I think you're just so wrapped up in defending what you *think* you need to defend now that you're now too far away to see the humor in anything anymore.
> 
> Don't you see that you're the only person that actually sounds *angry*?
> 
> As for Khafley, it sounds like you think that your explanation is the only important one, or the only one she's entitled to; that the rest of us who may disagree, or have a different view are insignificant, or have purposely set out to attack you.
> 
> Not so in either case.



your previous post clearly stated you have a problem with heads hanging on the wall----at least if you make a statement you can stick with it----read remies post or Johnnys---I'm NOT the only one who has a problem with it.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> your previous post clearly stated you have a problem with heads hanging on the wall----at least if you make a statement you can stick with it----read remies post or Johnnys---I'm NOT the only one who has a problem with it.



You accused me of *blaming* someone for my "problem" with stupid heads being mounted on a wall..  I don't think I have a "problem" (in the sense you're using the word) at all.  Merely a distaste for something already horribly ugly, purposely disfigured, and tacky.

Neither Remie, nor Johnney are sitting here throwing everything they have at me in an attempt to make me take back my words, or make me feel small about voicing them in the first place.

If you're so insecure with your own masculinity, that you need to take a simple thread like this, and turn it in to a male-bashing thread to suit your own arguments, that's fine with me.  I've nowhere to be til 11.  But, keep in mind, this is stupid.

So, I don't like hunting for sport.  So I don't like stuffed dead things around me.  So I believe most males hunt  for sport/ego rather than any *practical* purpose.  Big f*cking deal.  What does it really matter, and why are you STILL so pissed off about it?  It's an OPINION thread.. Mine doesn't happen to agree with yours.. It's going to happen again.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> You accused me of *blaming* someone for my "problem" with stupid heads being mounted on a wall..  I don't think I have a "problem" (in the sense you're using the word) at all.  Merely a distaste for something already horribly ugly, purposely disfigured, and tacky.
> 
> Neither Remie, nor Johnney are sitting here throwing everything they have at me in an attempt to make me take back my words, or make me feel small about voicing them in the first place.
> 
> If you're so insecure with your own masculinity, that you need to take a simple thread like this, and turn it in to a male-bashing thread to suit your own arguments, that's fine with me.  I've nowhere to be til 11.  But, keep in mind, this is stupid.
> 
> So, I don't like hunting for sport.  So I don't like stuffed dead things around me.  So I believe most males hunt  for sport/ego rather than any *practical* purpose.  Big f*cking deal.  What does it really matter, and why are you STILL so pissed off about it?  It's an OPINION thread.. Mine doesn't happen to agree with yours.. It's going to happen again.





> There is an entire string of comments like these which sound remarkably like accusations of male-hatred, male bashing, and a complete disregard for everything important to a man. Hell.. I have a freakin problem with HEADS hanging on a wall.. That's IT.



are you gonna stand up and take responsibilty for what you post or not !!
If you feel small it's because of your own insecurities--do you expect everyone to treat you like you're a poor pitiful woman who can't take care of herself. So now I'm stupid for standing up for a point ! I can name call to ,Shittered. My masculinity is just fine ty and I'm taking up this thread in defense of hunters--not men. It just seems as though the only point you have is that men hunt to build up their egos. If this thread had stuck with personal preferences I would have been fine with it but when it turned into accusing men of hunting and displaying their catch as somehow only doing this to pump up thier egos, it went overboard and is simply not true.
 I will continue to confront ANYTHING on this board that I feel to be untrue and that ALSO has NOTHING to do with feeling unmanly.


----------



## Johnney

Shattered said:
			
		

> You accused me of *blaming* someone for my "problem" with stupid heads being mounted on a wall..  I don't think I have a "problem" (in the sense you're using the word) at all.  Merely a distaste for something already horribly ugly, purposely disfigured, and tacky.
> 
> Neither Remie, nor Johnney are sitting here throwing everything they have at me in an attempt to make me take back my words, or make me feel small about voicing them in the first place.
> 
> If you're so insecure with your own masculinity, that you need to take a simple thread like this, and turn it in to a male-bashing thread to suit your own arguments, that's fine with me.  I've nowhere to be til 11.  But, keep in mind, this is stupid.
> 
> So, I don't like hunting for sport.  So I don't like stuffed dead things around me.  So I believe most males hunt  for sport/ego rather than any *practical* purpose.  Big f*cking deal.  What does it really matter, and why are you STILL so pissed off about it?  It's an OPINION thread.. Mine doesn't happen to agree with yours.. It's going to happen again.



i think this is going to have to be one of those things you two are going to have to agree to disagree on.  
personally, if and when i get a trophy buck, ill have a head mount made.  millions of years of evolution has made deer quite adept at escape, and probably nine times out of ten your going home empty handed.  the sense of smell animals have now are just out of this world!  they can smell you way before you see them, if you even have the chance to see them.
but like i said, like it or not,  its your choice to do so.  each side has brought up valid points.


----------



## dilloduck

Johnney said:
			
		

> i think this is going to have to be one of those things you two are going to have to agree to disagree on.
> personally, if and when i get a trophy buck, ill have a head mount made.  millions of years of evolution has made deer quite adept at escape, and probably nine times out of ten your going home empty handed.  the sense of smell animals have now are just out of this world!  they can smell you way before you see them, if you even have the chance to see them.
> but like i said, like it or not,  its your choice to do so.  each side has brought up valid points.




It's all good Johnny. Debates are a good thing although this one has sunk to a level I would preferred it not to.


----------



## Shattered

Johnney said:
			
		

> i think this is going to have to be one of those things you two are going to have to agree to disagree on.
> personally, *if and when i get a trophy buck, ill have a head mount made.*  millions of years of evolution has made deer quite adept at escape, and probably nine times out of ten your going home empty handed.  the sense of smell animals have now are just out of this world!  they can smell you way before you see them, if you even have the chance to see them.
> but like i said, like it or not,  its your choice to do so.  each side has brought up valid points.



Nobody said you can't, or shouldn't.  It's merely differing opinions about what is acceptable in someone elses house.  If *I* personally think it's an ego thing, does that really make one whit of difference to you?  I doubt it.  If it does, it shouldn't.

Dillo - YOU are the one that's told me these are just words on a screen - however, now that the roles are reversed, you're the one getting pissed off (seemingly) to the point of rage because someone elses words don't coincide with yours.  Faceless people have no bearing on your life, remember?  Stand up for whatever you will, but leave the emotion out of it.. (Isn't that similar to what you told me once?)

I'm hardly some weak "victim", and again, I think you know better.  I'm merely pointing out what I think you're *trying* to do.  Not stating that you're succeeding.

I think mountings are tacky and disgusting.  However, I'm neither dating you, married to you, or anything else, so my opinion remains just that... my opinion.


----------



## Mr. P

Johnney said:
			
		

> ...
> millions of years of evolution has made deer quite adept at escape, and probably nine times out of ten your going home empty handed.  the sense of smell animals have now are just out of this world!  they can smell you way before you see them, if you even have the chance to see them.
> but like i said, like it or not,  its your choice to do so.  each side has brought up valid points.


And the bastards know what the date is too..I hate it when a group of Turkey walk across a dirt road
in front of you and flip ya the "bird"!..OUT OF SEASON!!


----------



## Johnney

Mr. P said:
			
		

> And the bastards know what the date is too..I hate it when a group of Turkey walk across a dirt road
> in front of you and flip ya the "bird"!..OUT OF SEASON!!


or they are alway in one area while out of season, but let midnight of opening day hit... good luck there!


----------



## Shattered

They have nice big fat turkeys all trussed up, and cleaned up for you right at the grocery store  No blood, no guts, and no annoying feathers.


----------



## Johnney

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nobody said you can't, or shouldn't.  It's merely differing opinions about what is acceptable in someone elses house.  If *I* personally think it's an ego thing, does that really make one whit of difference to you?  I doubt it.  If it does, it shouldn't.


thats not what i was getting at.  guess isould have specified.  ont he concept of hunting jsut for trophies.  i dont waste meat.  in my book there is no need to full body trophies.  head with suffice, imo anyway.  head mounts afford you a trophy <i>and</i> with the meat.  
i dont really htink its an ego thing.  you get recognition at work for doing good work, sports teams to trophies and so on.  this is just another trophy, cept it didnt come from a store is all.  
everyone is entitled to your own opine, you stated you think its tacky and egoistic (i think i made that up) about trophies.  fair enough.  to me trophies are few and far between.  there isnt too many "mounts of a lifetime" that i would want.  

let me know if im rambling, this medicine is working overtime on me!


----------



## Johnney

Shattered said:
			
		

> They have nice big fat turkeys all trussed up, and cleaned up for you right at the grocery store  No blood, no guts, and no annoying feathers.


ahhh, but there is the difference right there!  i tastes (in a hunters mind) so much better if you have to work to get it.  and turkeys, regardless of how dumb they are, are one of the hardest game birds to hunt.  and wild turkey does have a taste all to its own!
hell i almsot hit on the other day.  and not for my lack of trying...lol  damn guard rail got inthe way.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Nobody said you can't, or shouldn't.  It's merely differing opinions about what is acceptable in someone elses house.  If *I* personally think it's an ego thing, does that really make one whit of difference to you?  I doubt it.  If it does, it shouldn't.
> 
> Dillo - YOU are the one that's told me these are just words on a screen - however, now that the roles are reversed, you're the one getting pissed off (seemingly) to the point of rage because someone elses words don't coincide with yours.  Faceless people have no bearing on your life, remember?  Stand up for whatever you will, but leave the emotion out of it.. (Isn't that similar to what you told me once?)
> 
> I'm hardly some weak "victim", and again, I think you know better.  I'm merely pointing out what I think you're *trying* to do.  Not stating that you're succeeding.
> 
> I think mountings are tacky and disgusting.  However, I'm neither dating you, married to you, or anything else, so my opinion remains just that... my opinion.



Conveniently framed but not true---this thread has turned into whether hunting and the display of the catch is merely a male ego issue or a legitimate sport that is done for a variety of OTHER reasons. I suggested YOU not take a post so seriously once when you were crying. I'm perfectly in control of my emotions and in fact using them to counter untruths and myths.
I'm "trying" to do nothing but defend hunters here--if you are taking this as a personal attack I suggest you check your paranoia level.
Tacky--disgusting--fine----Just don't try to tell me it's all done by males who need to inflate their egos and we'll be fine.


----------



## Shattered

Johnney said:
			
		

> thats not what i was getting at.  guess isould have specified.  ont he concept of hunting jsut for trophies.  i dont waste meat.  in my book there is no need to full body trophies.  head with suffice, imo anyway.  head mounts afford you a trophy <i>and</i> with the meat.
> i dont really htink its an ego thing.  you get recognition at work for doing good work, sports teams to trophies and so on.  this is just another trophy, cept it didnt come from a store is all.
> everyone is entitled to your own opine, you stated you think its tacky and egoistic (i think i made that up) about trophies.  fair enough.  to me trophies are few and far between.  there isnt too many "mounts of a lifetime" that i would want.
> 
> let me know if im rambling, this medicine is working overtime on me!



That's just it - I clearly stated that I don't have a problem with hunters who *consume* what they eat..  (at least I THINK I clearly stated that)..I still don't like the heads, but I don't get angry at people for killing for *food*.  To kill JUST for the head is wrong, IMO.


----------



## Johnney

Shattered said:
			
		

> That's just it - I clearly stated that I don't have a problem with hunters who *consume* what they eat..  (at least I THINK I clearly stated that)..I still don't like the heads, but I don't get angry at people for killing for *food*.  To kill JUST for the head is wrong, IMO.


yeah strictly trophy hunting is bogus.  and i think for the most part, thats peta's biggest bitch about hunting, aside from the monsters jsut killing animals that is.


----------



## Mr. P

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Conveniently framed but not true---this thread has turned into whether hunting and the display of the catch is merely a male ego issue or a legitimate sport that is done for a variety of OTHER reasons. I suggested YOU not take a post so seriously once when you were crying. I'm perfectly in control of my emotions and in fact using them to counter untruths and myths.
> I'm "trying" to do nothing but defend hunters here--if you are taking this as a personal attack I suggest you check your paranoia level.
> Tacky--disgusting--fine----Just don't try to tell me it's all done by males who need to inflate their egos and we'll be fine.


FINALLY!! Ya nail her with a head shot Dillo!
Now the question everyone is going to have is...Will you have her stuffed and mounted
and hang er on the wall?


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Conveniently framed but not true---this thread has turned into whether hunting and the display of the catch is merely a male ego issue or a legitimate sport that is done for a variety of OTHER reasons. I suggested YOU not take a post so seriously once when you were crying. I'm perfectly in control of my emotions and in fact using them to counter untruths and myths.
> I'm "trying" to do nothing but defend hunters here--if you are taking this as a personal attack I suggest you check your paranoia level.
> Tacky--disgusting--fine----*Just don't try to tell me it's all done by males who need to inflate their egos and we'll be fine.*



Bingo.. There we go..  You're so angry you just assumed that I said all males.  Now, can you point out precisely where I said all?  Because I remember two specific instances wherein I stated that I was not referring to "all".

Let me break it down for you in simple to understand terminology:

Hunting for food - Acceptable.  Consume what you catch.

Hunting for sport and trophies only (those that do NOT consume what they catch) - Wasteful, and egotistical.

Stuffed body parts mounted to a wall: Tacky in either case *in my opinion*.  Have them in your house if you like - it's not like I'll see them.


----------



## Johnney

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bingo.. There we go..  You're so angry you just assumed that I said all males.  Now, can you point out precisely where I said all?  Because I remember two specific instances wherein I stated that I was not referring to "all".
> 
> Let me break it down for you in simple to understand terminology:
> 
> Hunting for food - Acceptable.  Consume what you catch.
> 
> Hunting for sport and trophies only (those that do NOT consume what they catch) - Wasteful, and egotistical.
> 
> Stuffed body parts mounted to a wall: Tacky in either case *in my opinion*.  Have them in your house if you like - it's not like I'll see them.



in a nut shell, clearly stated and defined.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Bingo.. There we go..  You're so angry you just assumed that I said all males.  Now, can you point out precisely where I said all?  Because I remember two specific instances wherein I stated that I was not referring to "all".
> 
> Let me break it down for you in simple to understand terminology:
> 
> Hunting for food - Acceptable.  Consume what you catch.
> 
> Hunting for sport and trophies only (those that do NOT consume what they catch) - Wasteful, and egotistical.
> 
> Stuffed body parts mounted to a wall: Tacky in either case *in my opinion*.  Have them in your house if you like - it's not like I'll see them.



Sorry, that number wasn't called---I never said you were accusing "ALL" men--show me where i said that !
Khafley asked why MEN keep trophies---the answer given by many was "to inflate their EGOS". This is simply false.
So how do you feel about varmint hunting ???  They throw away the whole damn thing when its killed .


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Sorry, that number wasn't called---I never said you were accusing "ALL" men--show me where i said that !
> Khafley asked why MEN keep trophies---the answer given by many was "to inflate their EGOS". This is simply false.
> So how do you feel about varmint hunting ???  They throw away the whole damn thing when its killed .



You said: _Just don't try to tell me it's all done by males who need to inflate their egos and we'll be fine._

Now we're going to get in to semantics?  "it's ALL done by males who..." vs. "all males who hunt are..."??

Come on!  You're better than that.  

Are you going to tell me that NO men hunt merely to inflate their egos?


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> You said: _Just don't try to tell me it's all done by males who need to inflate their egos and we'll be fine._
> 
> Now we're going to get in to semantics?  "it's ALL done by males who..." vs. "all males who hunt are..."??
> 
> Come on!  You're better than that.
> 
> Are you going to tell me that NO men hunt merely to inflate their egos?



YOU brought up the "all" issue so I guess you DID bring us into semantics.You're right, I am better than that--you just can't figure it out yet.
let me help you by explaining that sentance to you. " Just don't try to tell me that it (hunting) is all done by   (males who need their egos inflated). Hunting is primarliy done for the sport of it by males and females and the trophy hunters are the exception--not the rule.


----------



## Johnney

Shattered said:
			
		

> You said: _Just don't try to tell me it's all done by males who need to inflate their egos and we'll be fine._
> 
> Now we're going to get in to semantics?  "it's ALL done by males who..." vs. "all males who hunt are..."??
> 
> Come on!  You're better than that.
> 
> Are you going to tell me that NO men hunt merely to inflate their egos?


not at all.  they are out there for sure.  but some of them do hunt for trophy, head mounts.  but they donate the meat to worthy causes.  there are a few feed the homelss and less fortunate charities out there that will take game meat and deer hits on the highway.  so that is one aspect of trophying that has a good cause tied to it.  its the ones that go out jsut to shoot a buck, take the head and leave the rest for wild animals are the ones that suck.


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> YOU brought up the "all" issue so I guess you DID bring us into semantics.You're right, I am better than that--you just can't figure it out yet.
> let me help you by explaining that sentance to you. " Just don't try to tell me that it (hunting) is all done by   (males who need their egos inflated). Hunting is primarliy done for the sport of it by males and females and the trophy hunters are the exception--not the rule.



The trophy hunters may be an exception in your corner of the world.  They are not an exception in my corner of the world.

Thus, the difference in opinions.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> The trophy hunters may be an exception in your corner of the world.  They are not an exception in my corner of the world.
> 
> Thus, the difference in opinions.



How do you know that??---Just because there's a trophy on a lot of peoples' walls doesn't mean they didn't also eat what they killed. You leaping to a conclusion here that you have no way to prove. THIS is the assumption that I'm contesting here. Do you have proof that for everyhead you see on a wall that there is an entire carcass out there just rotting away??? In Texas if hunters want to just hunt for horns, the carcass is given to food banks and shelters. It is ILLEGAL to leave a carcass to rot .  Same with fish !!!


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> How do you know that??---Just because there's a trophy on a lot of peoples' walls doesn't mean they didn't also eat what they killed. You leaping to a conclusion here that you have no way to prove. THIS is the assumption that I'm contesting here. Do you have proof that for everyhead you see on a wall that there is an entire carcass out there just rotting away??? In Texas if hunters want to just hunt for horns, the carcass is given to food banks and shelters. It is ILLEGAL to leave a carcass to rot .  Same with fish !!!



Since you wish to argue, rather than just agree to disagree, where is your proof that all hunters are, in fact, consuming what they kill?  Just because it's illegal?  Gimme a break.  People break the law every single day.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Since you wish to argue, rather than just agree to disagree, where is your proof that all hunters are, in fact, consuming what they kill?  Just because it's illegal?  Gimme a break.  People break the law every single day.



I don't consider this arguing --it's an adversarial debate just like happens on many threads here. You would be shocked to see the sanctity with which most hunters and fisherman treat nature. They do more to protect the propogation of species than ANYONE. They police each other and turn in poachers. They report pollution and spend millions that goes directly to protect habitats. They have saved entire herds of deer from extinction by eradicating pests and diseases. To try to explain away trophies as "a thing men do to inflate their egos" is a statement made out of pure ignorance


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I don't consider this arguing --it's an adversarial debate just like happens on many threads here. You would be shocked to see the sanctity with which most hunters and fisherman treat nature. They do more to protect the propogation of species than ANYONE. They police each other and turn in poachers. They report pollution and spend millions that goes directly to protect habitats. They have saved entire herds of deer from extinction by eradicating pests and diseases. To try to explain away trophies as "a thing men do to inflate their egos" is a statement made out of pure ignorance



You forgot that they also shoot each OTHER to death over a flipping tree stand.  

For every good act, somewhere, there is a bad act.

This wasn't about the rights/wrongs of hunting.  It was a question on why men feel the need to mount heads to walls.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> You forgot that they also shoot each OTHER to death over a flipping tree stand.
> 
> For every good act, somewhere, there is a bad act.
> 
> This wasn't about the rights/wrongs of hunting.  It was a question on why men feel the need to mount heads to walls.




LMAO--wash away millions of good with an incident initiated by one fricken idiot. Pitiful comparison.

answer?--you'll have to ask em because they all have their individual reasons.

Why do women feel like they need a boob job---is there just one answer and that answer is EGO?


----------



## Shattered

dilloduck said:
			
		

> LMAO--wash away millions of good with an incident initiated by one fricken idiot. Pitiful comparison.
> 
> answer?--you'll have to ask em because they all have their individual reasons.
> 
> Why do women feel like they need a boob job---is there just one answer and that answer is EGO?



Increase?  Yes.  I think that's ego.

Decrease?  No.  Health reasons, and it's just plain damn hard on your back.


----------



## dilloduck

Shattered said:
			
		

> Increase?  Yes.  I think that's ego.
> 
> Decrease?  No.  Health reasons, and it's just plain damn hard on your back.



In other words people do things for different reasons. I've made my point that many hunters have trophies for reasons OTHER than ego. If Khafley truly wants to know an HONEST answer to her question she will have to do more research and not simply throw the topic out and have it responded too with unfounded  opinions.. Maybe she could personally just ask her hubby? Odd concept.
Some generalizations I simply will not let stand unopposed. That doesn't mean I have attempted to make you look weak or attacked you personally. It's all part of posting here. We all can express our thoughts and all are free to contest them.


----------



## Johnney

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I don't consider this arguing --it's an adversarial debate just like happens on many threads here. You would be shocked to see the sanctity with which most hunters and fisherman treat nature. They do more to protect the propogation of species than ANYONE. They police each other and turn in <b>poachers.</b> They report pollution and spend millions that goes directly to protect habitats. They have saved entire herds of deer from extinction by eradicating pests and diseases. To try to explain away trophies as "a thing men do to inflate their egos" is a statement made out of pure ignorance


now that is what really give hunters a bad name right there


----------



## dilloduck

Johnney said:
			
		

> now that is what really give hunters a bad name right there



no shit--I've busted several of em


----------



## remie

..."You would be shocked to see the sanctity with which most hunters and fisherman treat nature. They do more to protect the propogation of species than ANYONE. They police each other and turn in poachers. They report pollution and spend millions that goes directly to protect habitats. They have saved entire herds of deer from extinction by eradicating pests and diseases. "


100% correct.  I have hunted and fished all over the country and world and the common thread I continue to find is the reverence that sportsmen have for nature and the enviornment.  It is the playground that we most visit and we damn sure dont want it trashed.  As I posted yesterday, ego has nothing to do with the "trophys" I have collected, rather love for the beauty that is in nature.  I could care less what anyone thinks of hunting or the occasional trophy I take.  I can honestly say I know hundreds of hunters and fishermen and do not know one the does it just for the trophys.  I shared with Dillo yesterday via PM that I taught both of my grown daughters to hunt and fish and am in the process of teaching my two young sons.  I dont know a better gift I could bestow upon them. My very femenine wife also is very handy with a shotgun and a fly rod and I dare you to call her egotistical. Perhaps it is part of the reason that my grown children didnt waste much time in the malls or watching the crap that is on television.  They were more interested in getting a good nights sleep so they could rise early, get to the duck blind before the ducks flew and waited with anticipation for our Lab to pick up the first downed duck just as the sun rose.  If you have never experienced this or any of hundreds of similar scenarios you dont know what you have missed.  Until you do please dont knock what you cant understand.  Now I am rambling....bye


----------



## OCA

Shattered said:
			
		

> *shrug*  I know if someone told me they took out a 10 point buck with a bowie knife, I'd be less apt to roll my eyes, and say "yeah - like the poor thing ever had a chance anyway.", since, at that point, it does.
> 
> There are a LOT of things *everyone* (men and women alike) do stictly for ego.  I think hunting with a giant gun happens to be one of them.
> 
> I think pride is based on more personal accomplishments...but that's just me.



Shattered baby I love ya but we disagree on this one, killing that ol' 10 point with your rifle of choice is definitely an accomplishment since he didn't become a 10 point by being the dumbest buck in the forest, those bastards are smart.


----------



## OCA

Shattered said:
			
		

> Let's see...  I'll use me as an example..  For as far back as I can remember, every single person in my family is an alcoholic, non-working, useless drain on society.  It would have been easy as hell for me to follow that path, because it's what I grew up knowing.. Free money, booze, drugs, free (mostly) housing, no responsibilities...
> 
> Instead, I decided I didn't want that, so I walked away from it... completely.  Haven't seen/talked to them in over 20 years.
> 
> They're living welfare/general assistance check to welfare/general assistance check.  I have a very well paying job.
> 
> They're living in government assisted housing (or so I assume), I just bought a new house I'm *very* proud of, in a really nice neighborhood.
> 
> They're considered poverty level.  I pushed *myself* up to "upper middle class".
> 
> Basically, I started from nothing, and worked my way up to what I wanted. I did it myself, with nothing handed to me.  To me, that's a personal accomplishment.  It's not one I brag about, and it's not one I talk about (this being an exception because you asked).  But, it's something I feel *inside*, when I look around me, and just reflect on what I see.
> 
> Hunting?  The deer doesn't have a change of surviving a bullet to the head any more than you do.  You're hiding in a tree, silently waiting for it to come to you, so you can ping it off from a hidden spot off the ground.



All your accomplishments are def accomplishments and you have every right to be damn proud. The deer who just come wandering by the tree stand are yearlings at best and dumber than a box of rocks, you never see the big boys taken that way. They have to be stalked and planned out and a certain degree of luck is involved also.


----------



## OCA

remie said:
			
		

> Hey dilloduck
> 
> Sorry I came across this thread after the discussion seems to have ended.  Couple of things:
> 
> 1 I used to be insulted by being called Bubba but now I just laugh because if that is the worst thing someone can come up with they arent worth my time worrying about them.
> 
> 2 It is not an ego thing as Mr. P would have everyone believe.  My love of hunting and fishing has from time to time allowed me to find a very special speciman of a particular species and yes I have had them mounted.  It is not an ego thing, rather an appreciation of the beauty that nature blesses us with.  In all my many outings with rod or gun the "trophys" I have taken are few and far between.  That is what makes them special. That is not to say that all game I have taken are not trophys in their own way.  I choose to honor some by consumption and some by taxidermy.  My "bubette" wife killed the most beautiful drake red head duck last year I have ever seen and she chose to put it on the wall rather than in the freezer for consumption.  Her choice and I was delighted.
> 
> 3  Trophys come in many forms.  A trophy wife, that nice big house, that new car and any number of posessions that one may have.  I guess the fact that we choose to bring nature and a rod or gun into the mix makes it a problem for some.  Their problem not mine.
> 
> I could go on but I think I have made clear my stance.  Besides I just got the urge to  go get my shotgun and go kill something.  All the best to you Dillo.



Remie buddy how ya doing? How was the hunting down your way? The doves were excellent this year couldn't have been better, resident geese out of this world! Quail were good too but the ducks, damn the ducks sucked ass! Went 5 times got 1, count it 1 greenhead. There were no storms moving across Canada until like the last week of the season to freeze the ponds and move the ducks off the ponds and down into the states. Sucked my left nut! Spring turkey is coming and hopefully that will be good.


----------



## Johnney

OCA said:
			
		

> Remie buddy how ya doing? How was the hunting down your way? The doves were excellent this year couldn't have been better, resident geese out of this world! Quail were good too but the ducks, damn the ducks sucked ass! Went 5 times got 1, count it 1 greenhead. There were no storms moving across Canada until like the last week of the season to freeze the ponds and move the ducks off the ponds and down into the states. Sucked my left nut! Spring turkey is coming and hopefully that will be good.


hell i aint had time to do anything this year!  BUT spring turkey is coming as you said, need to bag one.  thinking about getting a license in IL, alway turkeys over there.  Jessie's relatives have some land there too....

something else thats fucked up, i bought a new england arms slug gun with a 4X scope a couple years ago for deer.  marvelous piece of equipment, shoots 3 inch groups at 100m.  problem is, i aint had the chance to get into the woods yet!!


----------



## remie

OCA said:
			
		

> Remie buddy how ya doing? How was the hunting down your way? The doves were excellent this year couldn't have been better, resident geese out of this world! Quail were good too but the ducks, damn the ducks sucked ass! Went 5 times got 1, count it 1 greenhead. There were no storms moving across Canada until like the last week of the season to freeze the ponds and move the ducks off the ponds and down into the states. Sucked my left nut! Spring turkey is coming and hopefully that will be good.



Doves were as good as they could be.   We killed limits right up to closing day of the season.  I spent a week in Arkansas duck hunting and we killed our limits every day, but the greenheads were not there in the numbers you would like to see.  Went to Georgia quail hunting and it was awesome.  Here in KY you can set your calander that the ducks will show up the day after the season closes and that is just how it went this year.  The damn geese are so thick they are a pain in the ass.  I am hoping to tag a turkey this spring if I can get away to hunt.


----------



## Johnney

remie said:
			
		

> Doves were as good as they could be.   We killed limits right up to closing day of the season.  I spent a week in Arkansas duck hunting and we killed our limits every day, but the greenheads were not there in the numbers you would like to see.  Went to Georgia quail hunting and it was awesome.  Here in KY you can set your calander that the ducks will show up the day after the season closes and that is just how it went this year.  The damn geese are so thick they are a pain in the ass.  I am hoping to tag a turkey this spring if I can get away to hunt.


ever notice all the squriels and rabbit in town when that season hits?


----------



## remie

Johnney said:
			
		

> ever notice all the squriels and rabbit in town when that season hits?




Aint that the truth!!!!


----------



## Mr. P

remie...
Where in Georgia did you go for Quail?


----------



## Johnney

when we were down in the macon area in GA we went to some mall in town there.  there was a sporting store there and i wanted to inquire about buying a shotgun.  talk about being treated like i had the plague!  dude asked if i was a resident and i said no.  he was like sorry cant help ya, then immediatly started to help the guy behind me, with me in the way with more questions.  
rude butthole


----------



## remie

Mr. P said:
			
		

> remie...
> Where in Georgia did you go for Quail?



Thomasville on a plantation that my employer owns.


----------



## dilloduck

remie said:
			
		

> Thomasville on a plantation that my employer owns.



In about a month we'll have our annual white bass and hybrid striper run !!


----------



## remie

dilloduck said:
			
		

> In about we'll have our annual white bass and hybrid striper run !!



Yeah we have a pretty good run that starts between the third week of march and the first of april. Now that hunting is done I am ready for some warm spring fishing weather!!!


----------



## Johnney

remie said:
			
		

> Yeah we have a pretty good run that starts between the third week of march and the first of april. Now that hunting is done I am ready for some warm spring fishing weather!!!


id settle for jsut the warm weather right now!  im tired of being down with the freakin flu!!


----------



## dnsmith35

Trinity said:


> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!



Most hunters, like myself, hunt for the thrill of providing ones own food. I hunt, fish, raise a garden and have all my life. I am 76, have to use electric mobility to get around and day after tomorrow I will be in the woods waiting near a big oak or hickory tree for a deer or hog to come out near dusk to eat the nuts. 

I have mounted 1 head as a memory of a particularly grueling hunt which ended successfully. I have hunted big game at a time when it was necessary to protect people from big cats marauding after too much habitat was destroyed to relocate the millions of Hindu refugees fleeing the Muslims in Pakistan after the partition. It is unfortunate that when the population of tiger and leopard was reduced to dangerous levels by poachers selling their parts for Oriental medicines. But at the time it was essential. I did not have either tiger or the leopard mounted as a trophy. It was 58 years ago, and now I wish I had as it still makes shivers go up and down my spine when I think of the risky things I did back then and the memories are fantastic.


----------



## dnsmith35

x


----------



## sitarro

dnsmith35 said:


> Trinity said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most hunters, like myself, hunt for the thrill of providing ones own food. I hunt, fish, raise a garden and have all my life. I am 76, have to use electric mobility to get around and day after tomorrow I will be in the woods waiting near a big oak or hickory tree for a deer or hog to come out near dusk to eat the nuts.
> 
> I have mounted 1 head as a memory of a particularly grueling hunt which ended successfully. I have hunted big game at a time when it was necessary to protect people from big cats marauding after too much habitat was destroyed to relocate the millions of Hindu refugees fleeing the Muslims in Pakistan after the partition. It is unfortunate that when the population of tiger and leopard was reduced to dangerous levels by poachers selling their parts for Oriental medicines. But at the time it was essential. I did not have either tiger or the leopard mounted as a trophy. It was 58 years ago, and now I wish I had as it still makes shivers go up and down my spine when I think of the risky things I did back then and the memories are fantastic.
Click to expand...


Almost all of the people that had posted on this thread back in 2005 have gone to a board that was started by the previous owner of this one.


----------



## MikeK

OCA said:


> Anybody who doesn't hunt cannot possibly ever understand the feeling of cameraderie, of getting back to basics that one gets when out in the field. Now I personally don't hunt big game but I can see the reason why people mount trophies, hell most of the time they aren't even trophies but an accomplishment that they want to remember. It reminds them of a simpler time.


The root goes deep but you've uncovered it.

In 1991, anthropoligists recovered the perfectly preserved body of a man who was killed there in the Italian Alps during the Neolithic era (over 5,000 years ago).  In addition to his clothing, which included a bearskin cap, and his weapon, a primitive bow, were several claws and teeth believed to be taken from a massive bear.  

The teeth and claws were trophies, badges as it were, that identify the "Ice Man" as a proficient hunter, probably an exalted status in those primitive times.  The relevance of such trophies and what they represent has survived the test of time as a primal memory and is represented in advanced taxidermic form by modern hunters.      

Because the importance of hunting prevailed through the ages and the proficiency of a hunter was the measure of a man it may be said with some obvious certainty that trophies of animal kills are symbols of masculinity.


----------



## editec

Trinity said:


> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!


 
That really IS the best answer, though.

Its like me asking _Why do so many girls like horses and unicorns?_

The answer?  _It's a gal thing._


----------



## lizzie

Trinity said:


> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!


 
It's not just a guy thing. It's an instinctive provider thing, intricately tied in psychologically with fitness to survive.


----------



## Ernie S.

Mr. P said:


> I think game trophies are stupid. Most women hate em and it's expensive as hell
> to have something mounted...What's the point, Proof?..Well heck, a $10 disposable camera will do that.
> IMO, it's nothing more than an ego thing...Ole bubba can stand around with the other bubbas, scratch his nuts, crack a beer and say, "yep I kilt it, aren't I da man"? Then ya have the meek lil accountant that takes a
> guided trip to Alaska an shoots a bear. Has it mounted and on display to prove what a "MAN" he really is!
> That's the way I see it.



Let me guess. You can't hit shit with a rifle, right?


----------



## Ernie S.

Huckleburry said:


> I think trophies are kinda stupid and pretty ugly and I hunt alot. The camera is always a better way to go. As for the act of hunting...It is fucking exciting and damn near impossible to explain to folks who have never done it.



The only mounts I have are a wood duck and a bear skin rug. The wood duck is an amazing looking bird and the rug used to get me laid a lot.


----------



## earlycuyler

Mr. P said:


> OCA...Bubba says, BS..
> He says if it were just to remind us of a simpler time, he'd have Billy Jeans' ass mounted on the wall.
> 
> It's ego..and that's what Bubba said, while he scatched his nuts and cracked his beer.



Not all hunters are Bubba. I go every year, and hunt pigs all year. Its rare that I dont kill the pigs, as its my civic duty to do so. I dont mount the big ones, but I will pull the cutter's and wetter's and keep them as MY trophy's. I also have a pile of racks on the floor of my closet from the deer I have collected. I make stuff out of those. I feel no comrade when I hunt, as I go alone 99% of the time. Anymore, its rare that I shoot deer, and rarely keep fish. I even pinch my barbs so I can get them in the water faster. I hunt because I want to and I can.


----------



## FRIKSHUN

From Dr. Charles Kay,
 Wolves lowered the elk population by 80-90%-------Elk STOPPED migrating due to wolf-bear predation------wolves wiped out the moose-------wolves wiped out the caribou------wolves stole 57% of the ungulates killed by grizzlies-------"maintaini&#8203;ng prewolf ungulate regimes may be a FANTASY in postwolf landscapes"(emphasis added)--------nearly 80 square miles of burns had no positive effect on elk numbers and actually REDUCED elk population growth-----That is to say, habitat and habitat improvements are IRRELEVANT-------and you will need to kill 70% of a wolf population every year FOREVER to have any significant effect on prey numbers  and you wonder why none of the feds or greens down here have EVER cited ANY of the Canadian data !!-&#8203;---You do NOT manage wolves, wolves manage you....


----------



## FRIKSHUN

I'm sure I'll be in trouble by some folks for posting this and I didn't mean to offend anyone by this, however it's a HUGE problem that will only get worse.


----------



## eots

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W87gJqy5GvE]Inside the Dead Zoo Part 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FRIKSHUN

BTW - I didn't shoot these because I can&#8217;t hit the broad side of the barn from the inside


----------



## Ringel05

Trinity said:


> What is it with you guy's that hunt, why do you need to stuff this poor dead animal? that you have just killed, then hang it on a wall? I don't get it. The reason I ask, is because my husband hunts and yes I have dead animals hanging on my wall that I absolutley hate!!! He has never given me a good answer. So maybe someone here could explain the trophy thing to me. I personally would rather see them in my backyard then hanging dead on my wall. Why can't you just take a picture of it? Instead of having to mount it.
> 
> I'm looking for good answers here, not just it's a guy thing!



I like the trophies, they're cool.


----------

